# Full Moon Flatties



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Full moon had no effect last night. Water was fairly clear. That big one was 22 1/2".


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! I was wondering when you would be back posting your pics that make me jealous.

Jeff


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine lookin' mess of fish!!! Last couple of trips for me have been pretty dismal. Glad to see somebodies whole is still producing.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats a good night right there.

Notice you have a seastriker gig. Do you ever find the barbs not being big enough and almost losing fish? I need a way to make mine bigger. Any fish over 20" gets 2 gigs in him.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the home made gig on the rightthat hasmore aggressive barbs. The Sea Striker is a spare. You can heat andbend the barbs out some with plyers. Makes it a little better.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice man:bowdown when's supper? i've got the grease hot...thanks for the report and pics...


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice DFA i use the sea stryker gigs for a back up too but that is it lost several myself due to the barbs :bowdown


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That is some nice flatties you guys got there! Way to go man! It proves that when you do hit the water, you stick the Flounder! Makes the trip all the much more worth while. Great job!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess DFA:clap


----------

